# Stihl KM 130R issue (Kombi motor)



## Highdesignfool (Jul 3, 2013)

So, it's only been a week since I highly recommended the km130r to some guy on here, and now I'm having my first issue. The thing is only a year old and still under warranty for another three years, but I thought I'd ask you guys before I take it to the dealer. It is dead stock and never been adjusted. It is only used a couple times a week for maybe an hour each time. 
So in the lower rpm's around idle, it just dogs out with really poor throttle response. I've run it all summer with stihls moto mix with good results, and out of nowhere, it's acting like this. I really hate the non adjustable type carb, at least you need the special tool, and the dealer wouldn't sell me one.
I have no idea what's going on. Does it need to be tuned after it is broken in? Any ideas?


----------



## XSKIER (Jul 4, 2013)

Mine runs a little better after a valve adjustment, both were a little loose, two years old. Although it didn't run as bad as you're experiencing before the adjustment. Mine has the slotted H and L screws which I do adjust seasonally.


----------



## pjones (May 18, 2015)

I would send it in and ask what was wrong with it after. There could be something you are missing or can't see. You might be able to limp it along if you adjust the carb right but if there is a vacuum leak or some other issue then it may cause more damage in the end, probably the day after warranty expires. 

I was told I only get a two year warranty with mine. How did you swing a four year warranty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highdesignfool (May 18, 2015)

The two year warranty was standard, and if you bought a six pack of their oil, it bumped the warranty up an additional two years.


----------



## pjones (May 18, 2015)

Has that changed now? They told me it was a one year warranty and if I bought the oil it would bump it up to two years. They even said that for the km90r I bought in 2009 come to think of it. Is it different depending on location? I live in Canada. Perhaps we get short changed on the warranty...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highdesignfool (May 18, 2015)

I'll have to check my Stihl dealer to make sure


----------



## Highdesignfool (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Rockjock (Jul 1, 2015)

Warranty is 1 year standard, buy the oil or the motomix it is 2 years.


----------

